# made a sweet new stand.



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i did have a double iron stand, and i didnt like not being able to see my fish on the bottom, so i made a huge 8' long stand to hold both my 45 and 55g. im gonna velcro black cloth on the front and sides, so you dont have to see the beams, and you can use it as storage for fish crap.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

also, im making a canopy for the 45 tyhis week, so it wont look to tacky.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

looks good!! i love the tank with the sword plants

you should stain it and add door or something


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

when r the channa coming im waiting patiently!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey thats a nice stand! Can I ask what size beams you used? Are they 4" x 4"?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

any panels or draws in the plans for latter??

looks pretty sound though









i llike those rocks in there, slate?? looks it.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

im velcroing some black fabric on it, so i dont have to make doors, and i can use it as storage. sorry con man, the guy just told me his dealer cant get them


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

insomnia said:


> Hey thats a nice stand! Can I ask what size beams you used? Are they 4" x 4"?


 theyre just two by fours. actually 1.5" by 3.5"


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

nice


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Sweet







, how did you manage to place the slate like that? did you screw them to something or are they just sitting there without any support?


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

illnino said:


> i did have a double iron stand, and i didnt like not being able to see my fish on the bottom, so i made a huge 8' long stand to hold both my 45 and 55g. im gonna velcro black cloth on the front and sides, so you dont have to see the beams, and you can use it as storage for fish crap.

















i like it


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ooh, the slate is leaning up against the glass.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks pretty nice.

it would look alot better if it was painted black though


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

illnino said:


> ooh, the slate is leaning up against the glass.


i was gonna say those slate pieces look nice kinda reminds me of that stonehedge

thing.

i cant wait till i get my slate yall gonna







when i can finally afford to finish my decor
















and when you do the skirt for it you awt to tuck the fabric under the tankyou know

that way it doesnt look like its just thrown up there


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I realy like the look of the slate, definately got that stone circle look, not that there are any in the states ! wouldn't like to see what happens if one falls awkwardly though. Nice tanks. The stand has given me an idea for my next project.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

looks great, you can easily put wood on the front of that and make doors and paint it too match that would like nice, also did u paint the sides of your tanks or no


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

sweet.... great job


----------

